# Rest Bay Hotel



## Jon6D (Feb 9, 2016)

While on holiday last year I decided to take a look at closer look at the, now know as Rest Bay Care Home, the hospital as also been use to treat soldiers suffering with BMSD.

I decided to walk around the building but as I entered the site I was approached by one of the local farmers who lives in farm house just behind the home, he asked me what I was up to, I just said I was just taking a few pics of the place and he was fine with it.

Walking around the place it looked pretty looked up and secure, then when I got around the back of the building I could see a broken window where someone had already been in buy the look of it, I didn't go in at this point as I was on holiday and didn't want to risk anything so I just took a few pics and made notes of the place for when I was to return.

I returned to the place a few weeks later with a friend one early morning, we went straight around the back of the place to where I'd seen the broken window and when we got there, there was a door wide open, we couldn't believe our luck, we called out to see if any one was in there and the coast looked clear, so in we went for a closer look.

Inside there were lots of long corridors and rooms, it was 3 floors high and a ladder going up to the attic.
It took us about 3 hours to cover every room, there wasn't a great deal of things in many of the rooms but just opening the door and not knowing what was on the other side was such a rush.

Ive since been back there for another look with Vertigo Rod, not a lot as changed inside but they have started to secure the place now so its a bit harder to get in.

History.

The Rest was established as a seaside convalescent hospital for the working classes, particularly miners, in 1862, at the initiative of Dr James Lewis, of Maesteg, Glamorgan. Lewis was supported by Florence Nightingale, the reformer of hospital nursing. The institution was maintained and supported by private contributors which included prominent landowners, industrialists, the trade union movement, friendly societies and a host of private individuals. The aim was to provide respite for people who worked and lived in terrible conditions.

The first patients at The Rest were the seven survivors of the Tynewydd Colliery disaster. They had been trapped underground for 10 days. 

It was rebuilt in the 1870s-1880s. The Rest closed in 2013


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2016)

Some lovely features there, I love the cast iron hinges.


----------



## Bones out (Feb 9, 2016)

Thats rather well done.


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 9, 2016)

Stunning place!! Great photos


----------



## smiler (Feb 9, 2016)

You made a great job of that Jon, I liked the institutional green tiles, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 9, 2016)

A good post and interesting history as well. The building is in not too bad condition apart from one or two bits. Nice photographs.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 9, 2016)

What a great job Jon - the photos are superb! Since this morning, I haven't had chance to even check my photos - but you have put them on your PC, researched the Hotel, typed up your findings and then uploaded them on here..... what a luxury life you lead! haha


----------



## tazong (Feb 10, 2016)

That looks fab - really cool pics


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks guy glad you all enjoyed the post, it was a great explore


----------



## HughieD (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow....what a find.


----------



## bigdirk (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice photos, this place looks quality!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 10, 2016)

Really like thst place.you got some lovely shots


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm glad someone has managed to get in, I pass there (And call in) a lot and wondered what its like inside, I have looked through the windows but you cant see much.
Nice photos and report


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 10, 2016)

Great report, thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2016)

Great report and history and cracking images! Such a beautiful building and nice to see so many original features surviving. Like Ben I think the hinges are real beauties... so rare now.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 15, 2016)

Appreciate the kind comments guys, its a great place lets just hope someone dose someone with it where everyone can benefit from it


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 16, 2016)

well thats rather beautiful! nicely captured


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 16, 2016)

that's a cracker, well done


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2016)

Fantastic report of a fantastic site, looks a good size too!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks to be some good stuff west of the border....


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 16, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Like Ben I think the hinges are real beauties... so rare now.



They are in fact unique - made on site by the Blacksmith employed by the builders. A fine example of 'on site' Wrought Iron work, sadly much of the many other items (brackets, ties and plates) produced by the Smith are covered up within the construction of the building.

Nice set of images of a place, that sadly, will be very costly to convert.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 17, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic report of a fantastic site, looks a good size too!
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks UrbanX, I'm glad you enjoyed it, plenty more to come


----------

